# Loony Crow - anyone any ideas?



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

We have a huge crow who comes daily to bang on our front door. We have a bird table and feeding station on either side of the house and he/she uses both but still comes every morning and hammers the front door. Anyone have any ideas what this is about?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you owe him money???


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Do you owe him money???


 :lol2:


i guess that'd get annoying but it sounds pretty cute to me  no idea why it feels the need to though


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL! I wish it were that simple . . . the bugger seems determined to wind my dogs up and is not only knocking on the front door but also the kitchen window now  :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What does it do when you out to it?


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Buy a gun?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe it has realised that you are the person who puts out the food and is asking for a refill


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

If I go out it flies down the garden and sits in a tree staring. Its not tame. Just noisy!!! And may be its asking for more food but the bird table is rarely empty.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Adam98150 said:


> Buy a gun?


Great minds think alike. :lol2:


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL! I have a gun but we named him The Crow so that's that! I couldnt shoot him anyway. Gun is for tin cans and tourists


----------



## Krocodyle (Mar 14, 2010)

How old is it Approx? 

Crows apparantly can become Attached to other Animals when there young. there's a few vids on youtube of Crows Befriending peoples pets and Pesting them to come out and play lol, they remain wary of humans tho, One of the better vids i watched basicaly said they Imprint on another Animal and then when they reach Maturity they instinctivly leave to go and Mate


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Now that makes sense. I havent a clue how old it is as we only moved in in January and its been doing it since the first weekend. I guess it could be about it goading the dogs though.....they're intelligent birds after all and it gets a good reaction when it knocks on the window


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Seeing as you only moved in recently,I think the clue to this behaviour lies in the previous occupants of the house.
Perhaps they fed the crow special tit bits daily,or maybe they even hand reared it.


----------



## boatman (Apr 7, 2010)

I got adopted by a crow once too-thought it was great until walked in the (open) front door just as it was flying out with my pork chop!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

could be a lot of things. it is posable that it is a hand reared bird but seeing as it is so wary of you I think this is unlikely. could also be winding up your dogs. corvids are natural trouble makers and love to torment other animals, often because they see them as a threat in their terretory, but also sometimes just because they find it funny!
another posabilaty is that he can see his reflection. corvids have been shown in tests to be able to recognise themselves in a mirror, however it seems that, either some are smarter than others, or prehaps it takes time, experience or teaching for them to do this, but either way, they have also been seen to attack their own reflection on ocasions. we have a hand reared magpie who is now a year old and has just started furiously kick-boxing with her mirror!


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Mystery solved - its bugs - he's picking spiders and bugs off the window/door frames. I noticed he'd moved to banging on the top side window as the sun moved round the house and then when I looked at said window frame there were spiders and lady birds and all sorts of yummy things. Not so daft. He does still bang the kicthen window any time of day but I'm sure that's just to wind the dogs up as they have their beds in there. Cheeky bugger has even bought 2 friends along recently to join in the fun!


----------

